# Mail Redirection



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations of [from UK] mail direction services? Haven't found many useful reviews of the various companies that come up during a Google search. 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you mean redirecting mail from the UK to Spain??


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry yes. Currently have a BFPO address in the UK, which UK Post Office don't redirect from, and our UK property is let out - so we need to organise [ie telling everybody] having post sent to a central address and then onto Spain.


----------

